# System frustrations. OT to LR (Mini Rant)



## DonRicklin (Nov 11, 2007)

I recently got a new MacBook 2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Laptop. I took the 8'GB HD out and put a two Partition (GUID Formated) 16' GB HD in. I initially out my 2 X 1GB DDram from the old Laptop in, too.

Meanwhile I upgradesd to Leopard. Loving it!  
,

But! Then OWC announced that 2 x 2GB DDRam for the (at minimum 2GB) MacBook Laptop. I jumped at it. Then I started to have some Time Machine trouble on back-up The sleeved 16'Gb SATA USB drive would hang with the Time Machine Software (all System Prefs) and then I came down and all my machine would do would blink the drive light. I put a DiskWarrior Disc in that wouldn't eject or boot on start with C heldown. The HD wouldn't boot. 

I checked the Ram, and it was seated okay. Still nothing. I finally put back teh k the 2 x 1GB ram and I'm up and running again. How can I check that ram before sending it back or retrying it?

Can I try on at a time/ One 1Gb and one 2Gb?

Frustrating.

Don


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 12, 2007)

That model may only be able to use 3GB of RAM. I would try putting one of the 2GB chips back in and see how things work. The Macbooks don't require matched pairs.


----------



## forumhound (Nov 15, 2007)

DonRicklin;284' said:
			
		

> I recently got a new MacBook 2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Laptop. I took the 8'GB HD out and put a two Partition (GUID Formated) 16' GB HD in. I initially out my 2 X 1GB DDram from the old Laptop in, too.
> 
> Meanwhile I upgradesd to Leopard. Loving it!
> ,
> ...



Did u flush the SMC and the NVR after u did all that?


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 15, 2007)

forumhound said:


> Did u flush the SMC and the NVR after u did all that?


NOt yet. I just got an RMA, if needed, and list of test/things to try first, so will be doing them tonight before I send it back. 

Currently running on one 1GB and one 2GB stick. The two times I have tried reinstaling the one 'bad' stick I get the no boot/flashing sleep light bit. 

I will investigate further before moving on.

Thanks for chiming in.

Don


----------

